# Hitachi B16RM drill press question



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

I've been watching Craigslist for drill presses lately and came across this one. Does this look like a good deal?
Hitachi Floor Stand Drill Press

Bryan


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Never mind answering my question. From the little research I'd done on this it looks like a 220V unit and I don't want to mess with that.

I have been reading reviews on bench top drill presses and I might buy new and go that way. I currently have a small bench top but it's not that great of a unit. 

Thanks for looking anyway


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

The Owner's Manual says "120V, 8 A", unless there are other models - doesn't even show an option of rewiring for 220 V

http://www.hitachipowertools.ca/upload/fmproduct_fileb/B16RM_OM_6815.pdf


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Tom,

I kept seeing 220V or maybe it was 240v from sellers. I could just call that person on craigslist.

Thanks


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

This looks exactly the same as a drill press I recently bought locally, typical Chinese manufactured variety. They seem to come in a dozen different brands.
I bought mine for $150 Cdn to give to my boys. So far, it seems to work well, and they use it a lot in their shop. It was new.
I have a bench top General. Still looks very similar, just shorter.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

It is a little hard to tell, but the plug in the first pic looks like a standard 110 3 prong plug.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I would think any motor less than 2 hp would be able to be wired for 110 volt. You are probably safe. You should go look at it. If it is not wired for 110v then read what is on the side of the motor. There is a wiring diagram.

PS 
The picture shows a 110 volt plug.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'd be more concerned with the main bearing . Hopefully there's not a lot of play in it .
Don't know , but maybe it's an easy fix


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I agree with the above you need to check the run out. When you run the drill watch the chuck. There should be a well defined line on the outside of the chuck when it is running.


----------



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

If you click on the 3rd picture to enlarge it you can read the plate on the side of the unit.
It says its a 120 volt 8 amp unit


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm not going to go look at it or buy it. I am starting to get a bit leery when looking at used equipment because I'm not a good judge of what's bad and what's good.
I think I'll wait on buying and get something new.

Thanks for your help.

Bryan


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Run out is easy to check. Drill a hole very slowly and then take the bit out of the drill and stick the bit in the hole. If the bit is snug in the hole it's good. If it's loose there's too much runout. 

Otherwise, if the motor runs without making odd noises and the quill goes up and down smoothly it should be okay. You could check to see if a chucked bit is 90* to the table maybe. A quill lock is a very handy feature for things like drilling cup holes for euro hinges.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I would think if you are checking the hole you have introduced the run out of the bit also so it could be the bit. All my drill bits have more run out than my old Atlas drill.

The drill looks new you should be ok. I think it will be as good as anything you buy new unless you buy really high end.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I bought a brand new Delta that had so much runout that when I drilled a dowel hole the dowel would fall right through it or out of it. New is no guarantee that it's right. I discovered my problem when I chucked a Brad point bit and just touched the point to the wood to line up with my mark. The point inscribed a circle maybe a millimetre in diameter which is about 40 thou of an inch. Way, way too much, even for woodworking.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

It is possible the bit is the cause of the problem not the drill. I have put my gauge on many a drill bit and they have more run out than my drill. 
It is best to use a gauge on the chuck. I am not saying drills cannot have problems but just using a bit does not tell you.
What I have noticed is the chuck when running will have a well defined line on the edge of the chuck if the run out is low. If you have a lot of run out in the drill then the edge of the chuck will look a little blurred.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm not going to buy yet but I am going to eventually and am thinking of this bench top. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HQONFY...lid=2ACL7B3M400TC&coliid=I23OYTCXVDL79E&psc=1


The reviews are pretty good and if I get just a bench top it could go in the place of my old broken drill press. I can get a floor model later when I have more floor space.

Thanks for your opinions and I learned something about run out.


Bryan


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

My gut feel is the Hitachi is a better drill press but I have nothing to back it up with. My problem with bench top drill presses is it ends up killing a bench because you can only work from one side of a big bench. I would think you would end up building a dedicated bench for the drill press in which case you might as well have a floor model drill press which takes up less space than a home built base. The reason I say this is because a floor model drill press puts a lot of weight down low whereas a home built bench needs to be wider for stability since the weight on a wood bench is up high.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

coxhaus said:


> My gut feel is the Hitachi is a better drill press but I have nothing to back it up with. My problem with bench top drill presses is it ends up killing a bench because you can only work from one side of a big bench. I would think you would end up building a dedicated bench for the drill press in which case you might as well have a floor model drill press which takes up less space than a home built base. The reason I say this is because a floor model drill press puts a lot of weight down low whereas a home built bench needs to be wider for stability since the weight on a wood bench is up high.


Lee,
You make some good points to consider. I'm not buying yet so I'll keep an open mind. I would rather a floor model better quality press but to get a good one would cost too much for me to justify and that is why I was looking on Craigslist for a used one. As far as your point about the bench space, I do have a little bench to the side of my work bench that my little small bench top (broken) press is now so I wouldn't have to do much to put it in place. That would at least give me a press for now or until I'm ready to upgrade.

I'm not doing anything for now and my ideas are subject to change at any time.

Bryan


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Keep checking Craigslist. They show from time to time. I bought my old Atlas off Craigslist for $80. I had to clean it up and paint it then replace all the wire and the big one was the front pulley is an odd size and was bad. I bought a machine pulley and had to have a machine shop enlarge the hole from 7/8 to 15/16 on a lathe. It cost more than I had hoped for by time I was done, probably 3 times the cost of the drill. There is a thread some where on this site. I was kind of upset that it was costing so much restoring the drill press. But you know it turned out to be a very accurate drill press and I am quite happy with it now.

The other place to look is owwm.org classified. There may be something in your area.


----------



## Boxwoodruler (5 mo ago)

bryansong said:


> Never mind answering my question. From the little research I'd done on this it looks like a 220V unit and I don't want to mess with that.
> 
> I have been reading reviews on bench top drill presses and I might buy new and go that way. I currently have a small bench top but it's not that great of a unit.
> 
> Thanks for looking anyway


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, @Boxwoodruler ...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Boxwoodruler


----------

